# [EVDL] UQM POWERPHASE 150 kWh on Ebay



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

3 more of these in one vehicle? Wow, that must be a very interesting vehicl=
e. I would like to find that kind of funding for my projects, LOL. Would lo=
ve to hear more about it when details become available. Meanwhile, stupid q=
uestion I am sure but what makes this motor worth this kind of money? Is it=
pretty much a one off piece? Or very limited production with lots of engin=
eering expense to pay for? Regards, David Chapman.


________________________________
From: Michael Kadie <[email protected]>
To: [email protected] =

Sent: Monday, March 12, 2012 12:41 PM
Subject: [EVDL] UQM POWERPHASE 150 kWh on Ebay
=

I know the guy who is selling it, it is band new, and I know the other 3
he got all work and are in a prototype vehicle that is still in secret
squirrel mode.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220973902558?ssPageName=3DSTRK:MESELX:IT#ht_954wt_1=
130

They do make a good conversion motor and controller, but they are not cheap.

Also I will be at Long Beach Grand Prix again this year. Unfortunately it
is the same weekend as the Tucson EV event and I've got to go for the
Grand Prix.

Michael

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120312/e38a2bdf=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220973902558?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_954wt_1130
>
> They do make a good conversion motor and controller, but they are not cheap.

...over $27K...

Must be nice to have such a well-funded concept vehicle. I'd prefer a 
HV-Zilla 2K and double DC motor - can't weigh much more for a LOT more 
power.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That was kind of my thoughts too. But if these are hand built prototypes.. =
then maybe its understandable. DC


________________________________
From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected] =

Sent: Monday, March 12, 2012 10:24 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] UQM POWERPHASE 150 kWh on Ebay
=

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220973902558?ssPageName=3DSTRK:MESELX:IT#ht_954wt=
_1130
>
> They do make a good conversion motor and controller, but they are not che=
ap.

...over $27K...

Must be nice to have such a well-funded concept vehicle. I'd prefer a =

HV-Zilla 2K and double DC motor - can't weigh much more for a LOT more =

power.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120313/79e3957f=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It is a brushless DC motor, machined, dyno tuned, etc. They retail for 39k
I think maybe a little bit more for th way that one is configured. Same
motor that fisker (and everyone else) used for the prototypes. Lots of
regen and 150kw is might as well be a continuous rating (often used as a
generator as well). I looked at using 2 of them on the electric semi but
couldn't get delivery in time.

Michael

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of [email protected]
Sent: Tuesday, March 13, 2012 9:06 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: EV Digest, Vol 57, Issue 21

Send EV mailing list submissions to
[email protected]

To subscribe or unsubscribe via the World Wide Web, visit
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
or, via email, send a message with subject or body 'help' to
[email protected]

You can reach the person managing the list at
[email protected]

When replying, please edit your Subject line so it is more specific than
"Re: Contents of EV digest..."

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

